# Boy's Lounge



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

If there were a Boy's Lounge, I bet it would look like this except with porn on the lounge walls
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30830

Sabine


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*good Lord...*

Sabine,

As much racing as you do, I bet you hear this sorta stuff from the under many a tent. The only worse I've heard is at BMX races, where the influx of wahoos and 'necks adds to the filth factor!

Great laugh...


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

MallieD said:


> Sabine,
> 
> As much racing as you do, I bet you hear this sorta stuff from the under many a tent. The only worse I've heard is at BMX races, where the influx of wahoos and 'necks adds to the filth factor!
> 
> Great laugh...


Ohmigawd have I ever. I remember one year, at NORBA nationals in Utah, I shared a hotel room with about 6 racer boys, who of course invited all their other racer boys into our room. The conversation was about racing, tire pressure, boobs, short skirts on girls, food, farts, which foods make you fart, not necessarily in that order. The evening ended in, I kid you not, a fart war. This was no ordinary fart war. These boys are competitive and they drink and eat a lot of carbs. Sheet flappers, silent drive bys, sucker shots, dutch ovens. You name it. I have no idea, nor do I want to know, how the winner was declared.

I did not have brothers growing up, so at first all of this freaked me out. After 5 years of it, I can tell you that nothing shocks me anymore. And I find men more endearing than ever. Damn them they are so durned cute.

Sabine


----------



## MallieD (Apr 11, 2004)

*Hah!*

Here's my favorite three stories (so to speak)...

#1 : One of my husband's filthiest (in mouth and hygiene) friends I met for the first time at a BMX race. Maybe five minutes after meeting him he leans toward me and asks, "Mind if I fart?". How the heck was I supposed to respond? I think I spluttered, "Go ahead". He literally cleared not only the tent we were under, but the two on either side of us.

#2 : Same guy, visits our place in Atlanta and maybe five minutes after walking in the door asks if he can "session" my bathroom. Again I'm shocked. He makes use of the facilities and almost literally we couldn't use the bathroom for the next two days. It ended with me telling the guy he was never allowed to use any restroom in my home again.

#3 : Same guy. Comes for yet another visit, this time to Macon. He disappears for a while and my husband goes looking for him. Finds him outside peeing against the side of the house. My husband asked "What the "F"?". His friend's reply, "Mallie said I could never use your bathroom again"!!!

Love it!


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sabine said:


> If there were a Boy's Lounge, I bet it would look like this except with porn on the lounge walls
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30830
> 
> Sabine


heehee
gotta love boyz


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*yeeesh*

Toilet humor, IMHO: NOT funny!! NOT cute!! NOT endearing!!

Maybe it's b/c I don't have brothers or spend enough time with guys. Have traveled with guys, and could never get used to the farting. There's always one who either blocks up the toilet or clears out a room or something.

Is it because they can eat and drink so much w/o gaining weight? Maybe they don't gain weight b/c they poop out every morsel??

Ugh..

Okay, I'm stepping out of the Boy's Lounge now, and spraying Lysol as I leave :::::::::::::ppsssssssssssstttt::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## kpicha (Dec 20, 2003)

Gee, and how did I guess before I even looked, that it was going to be the DH/FR forum. I've seen worse on other boards though so, I have to give them credit for not deteriorating into 5yr old antics.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*another boys room classic*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=30476


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

incomplte url, pfunk, can you repost?


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*good god, how did I do that*



Impy said:


> incomplte url, pfunk, can you repost?


all better now


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

I rode with the MTBR crew last night and Francis and Greg with two "g"s told me that someone emailed them after all that women's lounge madness. They were upset and wanted to know if there could be a men's lounge. Francis and Greg with two "g"s told them the obvious, that the whole place was a men's lounge.

By the way, and Impy will testify, you couldn't ride with nicer people than the Review Crew.

Sabine


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Sabine said:


> ... someone emailed them after all that women's lounge madness. They were upset and wanted to know if there could be a men's lounge.
> 
> Sabine


Why am I not surprised? Idjits... 

P.S.: Since you're "in" with the admins, can you ask them to stop with the autolinks already?!?


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*

Yep, some men do find a spastic colon to be tons-o-fun, but I have eight, that's right 8, sisters. And women can be just as crude, but in a slightly more dignified way.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

*rooming with boys*

This is the most hilarious thread that I have read in a loooong time. I just returned from a couple of race weekends on the East Coast (Plattekill and NORBA WV) rooming with 3-4 guys. Thankfully I had none of the expierences that Sabine and MallieD describe, but I did get the rooming with boys experience...

These guys were much too clever for me. I came in one evening after the awards ceremony, in a hurry, grabbed the stuff I needed, made a quick dash to the bathroom before I left. Ever hear of the little trick where you put mayonaise packets under the little pegs of the toilet seat so that when the person sits down the mayo squirts all over the back of the legs? Well... it works.

How am I gonna get any work done when it's so much more fun to sit and read your postings??

-sunny


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Sabine said:


> I rode with the MTBR crew last night and Francis and Greg with two "g"s told me that someone emailed them after all that women's lounge madness. They were upset and wanted to know if there could be a men's lounge. Francis and Greg with two "g"s told them the obvious, that the whole place was a men's lounge.
> 
> By the way, and Impy will testify, you couldn't ride with nicer people than the Review Crew.
> 
> Sabine


I was on a BBS for a long time years ago - - it was a community not unline this one if a bit smaller - - the girls got a "women's lounge" of sorts. It was off limits to the boys. This both intrigued and annoyed them. They got their own forum, but it just never got much traffic - - because boys just don't in general need a retreat of their own - - they dominated that BBS in all the forums excep the girls one, much like this one, simply because there were a lot more geeky guys than geeky girls out there.

I say, give the boys a forum of their own if there is an outcry, but I bet you it wont get any traffic after the initial fart poop and burp jokes pass.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Yep, some men do find a spastic colon to be tons-o-fun, but I have eight, that's right 8...


Woah. You must be more fun at a party than a box of kazoos.



clarkgriswald said:


> And women can be just as crude, but in a slightly more dignified way.


dignified = menstrual humor

It's crude, yet feminine all at the same time.

As far as the fart humor...
Q. What are the worst kinds of farts?
A. The lumpy ones.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

*What a great thread!*

I have one brother but did not live with him as a teenager so I missed a lot of the boy stuff. As adults be finally got to know each other when he would come stay with me some between truck driving jobs.

When my daughter was about 7 some how the subject of lighting farts came up. I had hear of such nonsense but thought it a myth. So of course my loving brother had to demonstrate and teach my daughter. It was hilarious. He managed to catch is wranglers on fire.

Pay back came when my daughter painted his toenails pink while he was a sleep.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



catzilla said:


> Woah. You must be more fun at a party than a box of kazoos.
> 
> dignified = menstrual humor
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, with 8 spastic colons, absolutely. I know my sisters love me for including them in that slip. Gotta work on that grammer.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> Yep, some men do find a spastic colon to be tons-o-fun, but I have eight, that's right 8, sisters. And women can be just as crude, but in a slightly more dignified way.


I hear ya, brother. I have six sisters (no brothers). Hand me downs were a b!tch. The underwear never quite fit right and I never got used to those training bras.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*

The shoes were the worst, though.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

clarkgriswald said:


> The shoes were the worst, though.


Could never figure out how to walk in those things.


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*

Chop two inches off the heals, not so bad then.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*what sucks*

is that we can't always discuss the truly feminine aspects of mtn biking here in the WL, due to all the male traffic. And yet, guys are not only unembarassed by their own bodily functions, but PROUD of them!

Fine, allow me to be a little bit crude then (by female standards): While at the FFTF, my group just happened to time our longest ride of the week with the first day of my period. Halfway through the ride, we stopped for a break as a couple of us decided to head back to the car, feeling tired. I was psyched for more riding, but certain things can only last about six hours, if you know what I mean. However, I couldn't bear the thought of calling it a ride- ESPECIALLY not while in Colorado!- just b/c I was female, dammit. What to do?

I excused myself, sought out a private spot, and managed to neatly deal with the situation. Easier than expected, left no trace and was able to pack-out in a tidy manner. Gotta love those new mini, resealable packets of hand wipes!

Anyway, I'm guessing that most of you gals already have experience with this, but it was a first for me. I was rather proud of myself, only there was no place to brag until I found..... the Women's Lounge! 

And if the guys I ride with discover my post, so what? They've all lived with women before, or are married. Besides, they all had me figured out with their annoying questions afterwards: "Are you okay? What took you so long? Didya pee? Didya poop? No? Then what took you so long?" SHUT UP ALREADY!!!


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow  

If that post doesnt scare the boys off, I dont know what will.


Opps...I'm still here.


Why is it that all the guys here come from a family of only sisters? (Including me).
Hmm...


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*check it out.*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=31903

I'm sorry but this is too funny.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> Why is it that all the guys here come from a family of only sisters? (Including me).
> Hmm...


Because we're "Nice Guys" doomed to the eternal hell of being a "great friendbut".


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

*omgrofllmao!*

This thread is hilarious and so are those names for all that gas!

:gasmasksmileyplease!:

-Sp



Sabine said:


> The evening ended in, I kid you not, a fart war....Sheet flappers, silent drive bys, sucker shots, dutch ovens.
> 
> Sabine


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Ain't it the truth!*



FreeRangeChicken said:


> Because we're "Nice Guys" doomed to the eternal hell of being a "great friendbut".


fp (4 sisters, no bros)


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> fp (4 sisters, no bros)


BM (2 sisters, no bros)

My theory is, that is the reason I am so tolerant to females, see nothing wrong with hanging out with them as friends, can talk about "chick stuff" with the best of them, and thus feel right at home in this forum.

Its almost like I was supposed to be the "male gay friend" to women...except someone forgot to make me gay. Because have no doubt about it...just because I am a "buddy" to the ladies, can talk about stuff like shopping, fasion, interior decorating and such, I'm not gay. If any ladies believe otherwise, I am willing to proove them wrong.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

"...just because I am a "buddy" to the ladies, can talk about stuff like shopping, fasion, interior decorating and such, I'm not gay. If any ladies believe otherwise, I am willing to proove them wrong."

No need to prove anything to us. Hell, as a tomboy, I sometimes wonder if guys assume I'm a lesbian or something. My tomboy tendencies seem to cause guys to become my "riding buds" instead of seeing me as a potential GF (or maybe it's my craziness, one or the other!  ) But I don't feel a need to prove myself to them. 

So far be it from us to assume you're gay! Even if you probably enjoy clothes shopping more than WE do.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*No sisters, 1 daughter....*



Christine said:


> is that we can't always discuss the truly feminine aspects of mtn biking here in the WL, due to all the male traffic. And yet, guys are not only unembarassed by their own bodily functions, but PROUD of them!
> 
> Fine, allow me to be a little bit crude then (by female standards): While at the FFTF, my group just happened to time our longest ride of the week with the first day of my period. Halfway through the ride, we stopped for a break as a couple of us decided to head back to the car, feeling tired. I was psyched for more riding, but certain things can only last about six hours, if you know what I mean. However, I couldn't bear the thought of calling it a ride- ESPECIALLY not while in Colorado!- just b/c I was female, dammit. What to do?
> 
> ...


No sisters, but I am a full time single dad with a daughter who mountain bikes. I'm here for insight in to how not to let my guy attributes overly embarrass my daughter. The tampon/period/handy wipes post from Christine is just one example of something that I would never had considered, but will be important to Kiefer as she matures and continues to ride.

Also, great insight regarding my non-riding GF in to how to coax her in to riding more. She actually asked me to go riding this weekend! WOO HOO!

Ken


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Bzzzzt. Wrong.*



Christine said:


> My tomboy tendencies seem to cause guys to become my "riding buds" instead of seeing me as a potential GF.


It's your personality. 

fp


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

So, are there a few grammar rules that I was not privy too when I was growing up? Is "but" a required addendum to "nice guy" and "great friend"..... kinda like the "i" before "e" except after "c" rule? 
 

FRC <- (actually has wonderful girlfriend)


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

The Berryman said:


> Why is it that all the guys here come from a family of only sisters? (Including me).
> Hmm...


Interesting observation. I think our skins have been thickened by exposure to majority-female environments growing up. For example, talk of menstruation doesn't really have an effect on me - it's just another gal thing, like makeup cluttering the bathroom counter and pantyhose tangled up in the laundry....

(3 sisters, single-mother household)


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> (3 sisters, single-mother household)


FRC <- six sisters + mother, *one* bathroom vs. me + dad


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*

I also have three brothers. I am number seven of the brood.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Interesting note. I don't get a lot of attention, looks, or such when I'm out riding, but when I'm in my normal clothing and off my bike I will get some glances and looks. Not that I'm looking for attention (married, two kids), but I find it interesting that men don't find me as cute and feminine when I have lycra and a helmet on. Or maybe it's the crowd. The mountainbikers are used to seeing fit women in lycra while the crowd at the grocery store (or where ever) is not used to seeing a fit woman.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

> Damn them they are so durned cute.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*clarkgriswald*



screampint said:


> Interesting note. I don't get a lot of attention, looks, or such when I'm out riding, but when I'm in my normal clothing and off my bike I will get some glances and looks. Not that I'm looking for attention (married, two kids), but I find it interesting that men don't find me as cute and feminine when I have lycra and a helmet on. Or maybe it's the crowd. The mountainbikers are used to seeing fit women in lycra while the crowd at the grocery store (or where ever) is not used to seeing a fit woman.


The wonder of dark sunglasses. Trust me, if a fit women in spandex is within 300 yards, all guys are checking.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Skewed Perspective...*



screampint said:


> Interesting note. I don't get a lot of attention, looks, or such when I'm out riding, but when I'm in my normal clothing and off my bike I will get some glances and looks. Not that I'm looking for attention (married, two kids), but I find it interesting that men don't find me as cute and feminine when I have lycra and a helmet on. Or maybe it's the crowd. The mountainbikers are used to seeing fit women in lycra while the crowd at the grocery store (or where ever) is not used to seeing a fit woman.


Yours at least, is most likely skewed for the following reasons:

1. You ride with many industry folks who are used to women mountain bikers.
2. Just about every rider in GJ/Fruita knows who you are because you're all famous and stuff.
3. Those who really know you feel sorry for you because your stuck with Troy.
4. Most guys don't have time to ogle you because you're dropping the hammer and riding away from them.

Ken

P.S. Whack! (that's for not remembering Jordan's name). I still suspect that he's riding the Glitter behind your back when you're not around.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Finch Platte said:


> fp (4 sisters, no bros)


Two brothers, no sisters, and an awesoem dad whose footsteps I followed in. Had to be a tomboy for survival and just to have someone to play with. Used to fart jokes and other boy humor since a early age and still often think its funny.

Always wanted a sister though. Luckily I have found my soul sisters , moo.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

FreeRangeChicken said:


> Could never figure out how to walk in those things.


maybe you confused tongs with thongs??? it could happen, ya know..

nam (trying to think inside the box)


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

*hehehe*

I have 3 brothers, 1 half brother, 10 stepbrothers (6 from stepfather, 4 from stepmother), 3 boy cousins (no girls), and, oh yeah, 1 much older stepsister (stepmother's) who I've only seen less than a dozen times, and I don't like her!!

Oh yeah, I can hold my own with boys!! But I can be a "real" girl too, if I'm inclined! I now have two sons and two daughters. The girls are more perplexing to me!! lol


----------



## AZtortoise (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtnbikenmama said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=31903
> 
> I'm sorry but this is too funny.


roflmao 

that is so funny! i feel like i am in the twilight zone or something, between that thread and this one.

Rita


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*well*

If what I posted scares the guys off, so be it!! Those are the wimpy guys who can't handle riding with the girls  If guys menstruated, they'd be posting some awfully graphic descriptions like the "saddle" thread!

Seriously, though, it's something women have to plan around from time to time. Luckily it doesn't happen often.


----------



## FreeRangeChicken (Jan 13, 2004)

namaSSte said:


> maybe you confused tongs with thongs??? it could happen, ya know..
> 
> nam (trying to think inside the box)


Yeah right, who'd be that stoopid.

*Thongs* are used to dish out salad. Kinda dumb, they're kinda stinky.
*Tongs* are really uncomfortable footwear.... never figured out why they needed a hinge though. Ladies?


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Christine said:


> Seriously, though, it's something women have to plan around from time to time. Luckily it doesn't happen often.


Yeah but, we sure are glad when it does happen. WHEW!

Lounge? I don't need no stinkin' lounge. The whole world is my lounge.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Exactamundo.*

"Lounge? I don't need no stinkin' lounge. The whole world is my lounge."

Like they say: As far as a guy is concerned, the whole world is like one big toilet!


----------



## mac (Jan 5, 2004)

*The world...*



Christine said:


> "Lounge? I don't need no stinkin' lounge. The whole world is my lounge."
> 
> Like they say: As far as a guy is concerned, the whole world is like one big toilet!


...is not my toilet.

mac


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Im actually not that "into" chicks in biker shorts. I think its just because I am around them so much. Women that are self conscious about wearing spandex annoys me. To me, its no different than if they were wearing tight jeans.


----------



## catzilla (Jan 31, 2004)

The Berryman said:


> To me, its no different than if they were wearing tight jeans.


Should be...

To me, its no different than if they were wearing tight jeans...from the eighties.

Seriously, spandex can do weird things on you. I just noticed the other day that one pair of spandex I own, and wore frequently, gives me _giant feux cameltoe_. Friggin' seam causes the chamois to fold in half...

Not exactly spandex-ego boosting...


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> Lounge? I don't need no stinkin' lounge. The whole world is my lounge.


This may still be true, but don't stay too comfortable! We cows are moooooooving up in society. We still have a ways to go, but things are certainly different since we burned our bras! Of course now you won't catch me without one.......but back then


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

SueB said:


> This may still be true, but don't stay too comfortable! We cows are moooooooving up in society. We still have a ways to go, but things are certainly different since we burned our bras! Of course now you won't catch me without one.......but back then


As you no doubt must have noticed, I have no problem sharing my lounge with the female of the species. You can have your own couch, or you can snuggle up on mine with me.  What's society got to do with it?


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

Bikehigh said:


> As you no doubt must have noticed, I have no problem sharing my lounge with the female of the species. You can have your own couch, or you can snuggle up on mine with me.  What's society got to do with it?


It's been a man's world throughout history. You know that. Isn't that what you mean by the whole world is your lounge? No doubt you have no problem sharing that lounge with females, but it is still a man's world.

I only mean that women are finally taking their place in society, in politics and the workplace for instance. But we are still not "equal" in society. It is still a man's world.

How many single fathers do you hear of struggling so hard, working multiple jobs, living in or near, poverty because they don't get child support from the mothers of the children? I'm not saying it doesn't happen, but it's a rare exception. If it were the rule laws would have been instituted long ago to enforce child support payments much better than they are now.

It is still a fact that women are paid less for the same job as a man. Again, this is improving, but we're not there yet.

Many men have a good understanding of what it's like to be a woman, but you really can't know until you walk in our heels. Or ummm, hooves that is! moo


----------



## Bikehigh (Jan 14, 2004)

Um, I didn't know that this subject was going to turn so serious. Forget I said anything.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

SueB said:


> It's been a man's world throughout history. You know that. Isn't that what you mean by the whole world is your lounge? No doubt you have no problem sharing that lounge with females, but it is still a man's world.
> 
> I only mean that women are finally taking their place in society, in politics and the workplace for instance. But we are still not "equal" in society. It is still a man's world.
> 
> ...


just a comment ...my dad had to pay child support even after i moved in with him ...still paid it too my mom ...guys some times get the short end of that stick and most of the single fathers i know don't get any assistance from mom ...that is usually after a very long battle to get custody ...one friend had to fight with a mother that was a hard drug user and he almost lost even still it wasn't untill he proved she had a violent temper that they awarded custody to him ...hell my mom bailed with the kids when my parents got divorced and my mom wouldn't allow my father to have any contact info so he was never able to send child support and then she came back and sued him for back payment ...thankfully he had it all in an escroll account

and my dad was accused of all sorts of things ...child abuse and voilence ...i remember that he was harsh but i would never call him abusive ...he is loud and maybe verbaly abusive ...but has never been violent ...he's really a good person and is also the person who taught me to solve problems with out violence ...

that being said my mother is the one who taught me to be afraid of women but it was my freinds in high school that taught me other wise although there is still a lingering fear. i'm horrible at talking to women i like but i'm working on it ...

you ladies are awsome though ...  just wanted to point that out ...oh yeah ...and guys suffer poverty too ...course in my job it has more to do with me being less aggressive


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

laotsu42 said:


> just a comment ...my dad had to pay child support even after i moved in with him ...still paid it too my mom ...guys some times get the short end of that stick and most of the single fathers i know don't get any assistance from mom ...that is usually after a very long battle to get custody ...one friend had to fight with a mother that was a hard drug user and he almost lost even still it wasn't untill he proved she had a violent temper that they awarded custody to him ...hell my mom bailed with the kids when my parents got divorced and my mom wouldn't allow my father to have any contact info so he was never able to send child support and then she came back and sued him for back payment ...thankfully he had it all in an escroll account
> 
> and my dad was accused of all sorts of things ...child abuse and voilence ...i remember that he was harsh but i would never call him abusive ...he is loud and maybe verbaly abusive ...but has never been violent ...he's really a good person and is also the person who taught me to solve problems with out violence ...
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound like it's all a bed of roses for single dads. I know many who have no contact with their children because of the mother. That sucks as I believe a child should have both parents in their life. I know a couple of single dads who are wonderful fathers and do the right thing for their kids.

My mother left my father and four kids, with lots of debt for my father to pay off. It wasn't easy for him, nor did he ask for or expect financial help from her. We toughed it out.

My oldest son, who is a great father, lost his oldest son to a woman who wouldn't let him see the boy. He paid support for over five years, at a great hardship to himself and his wife, and still could not see him It certainly wasn't fair. Life isn't fair.

I realize that it is difficult, man or woman, to raise a child alone. I was only trying to make a point of the world still being a man's world. I certainly don't believe in stereotypes, and will often argue or point out examples that don't fit to people who do. No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## laotsu42 (Jan 5, 2004)

SueB said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't mean to sound like it's all a bed of roses for single dads. I know many who have no contact with their children because of the mother. That sucks as I believe a child should have both parents in their life. I know a couple of single dads who are wonderful fathers and do the right thing for their kids.
> 
> My mother left my father and four kids, with lots of debt for my father to pay off. It wasn't easy for him, nor did he ask for or expect financial help from her. We toughed it out.
> 
> ...


sokay ...  you were very right about several other things you said it is a mans world ...i experience this from the point of a quiet and fairly non agressive male ...you get pushed around alot ...i don't get pushed around any more cause i don't take that crap but i still believe in being nicer and pay for it in several ways ...sokay as long as i can make tea sets and ride that is all i ever wanted to do with my life anyway


----------



## SueB (Mar 16, 2004)

laotsu42 said:


> sokay ...  you were very right about several other things you said it is a mans world ...i experience this from the point of a quiet and fairly non agressive male ...you get pushed around alot ...i don't get pushed around any more cause i don't take that crap but i still believe in being nicer and pay for it in several ways ...sokay as long as i can make tea sets and ride that is all i ever wanted to do with my life anyway


Life is a roller coaster, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*A Universal Truth....*



catzilla said:


> Should be...
> 
> To me, its no different than if they were wearing tight jeans...from the eighties.
> 
> ...


Me too, actually. I think it's the nature of human phisology and the manufacture of the chamois. The camletoe phenomenom is exactly why my (mostly) non-riding SO prefers the women's Hind baggies over regular Lycra.

I wear baggies when I'm out for a more casual, head to the bar afterwards type ride for the same reason. Well, that and I've never bought in to the "size doesn't matter" hype and I'm not especially well endowed... but I digress....

The Cameltoe is part of the biking look, it seems to me.

Actually, my SO and I went riding this weekend. Her comment on the chamois in her shorts? "This thing is like a giant maxi-pad".

Ken


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

*Yow!*



Ken in KC said:


> ...and I'm not especially well endowed...
> 
> Ken


Wayyyy too much info, Ken.

fp


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> and I'm not especially well endowed.
> 
> Ken


I get roughly 216 emails a day offering to solve that problem.

If you like, I can forward them on ....

Let me know,

GF


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*LOL. Thanks....*



gofarther said:


> I get roughly 216 emails a day offering to solve that problem.
> 
> If you like, I can forward them on ....
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll pass. Now if I could just find a place to buy software online cheaply, I would be set.

Ken


----------



## gofarther (Mar 2, 2004)

Ken in KC said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I think I'll pass. Now if I could just find a place to buy software online cheaply, I would be set.
> 
> Ken


Yup. Me, I'm still waiting for an email offering to enlarge my mortgage, and shrink my 'package'.

Some day....


----------



## kevsurf2003 (Feb 26, 2004)

*Hilarious*



MallieD said:


> Here's my favorite three stories (so to speak)...
> 
> #1 : One of my husband's filthiest (in mouth and hygiene) friends I met for the first time at a BMX race. Maybe five minutes after meeting him he leans toward me and asks, "Mind if I fart?". How the heck was I supposed to respond? I think I spluttered, "Go ahead". He literally cleared not only the tent we were under, but the two on either side of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making me laugh

Kev


----------

